# how to use menthol crystals?



## bigbubbacain (Mar 1, 2008)

I hope y'all can help me with this. I'm trying to figure out what I need to do to make sure I have thoroughly dissolved my menthol crystals. I'm using them in a "Foaming Bath Butter" base made by Stephenson Group, and sold by Soaper Supplies. The recipe does require me to use "the oil of my choice" as a moisturizer. Should I try and dissolve the menthol in the oil, or grind it into of a powder? I'd love it if the menthol would dissolve on its own, but it doesn't seem to be happening that way. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Bubba


----------



## Birdie (Mar 2, 2008)

Bubba, I have not used them but have read that you need to warm a bit of the oil to melt them in. After they have melted you can add them to the remaining oil.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

just a word of warning, be very careful with this product in the bath.

ONE because they will come in contact with the "private" areas and that would be like putting some vicks vaor rub on those areas.... NOT GOOD !!!

SECOND because when they are on the skin and come in contact with the water, you will get a very chilling effect.  Once again like putting vicks vapor rub on your body and then getting into a tub of water.  Even with warm water it will make the body feel cold and that's not a good thing.  

I was sick with a horrid cold and made some bath salts with vicks vapor fragrance oil for myself to use.  That was the first and last time.  It took forever for my body to stop shivering because of the menthol involved.

While it sounds good in theory it's not a good choice in real life. 

I DO NOT RECOMMEND this for a bath product.  Because of the chilling effect the body goes through when it comes in contact with water.


----------



## CPSoaper (Mar 2, 2008)

I use 1% when I make a cold and sinus bath soak with it that is one of my most popular items - especially during the winter months.  You do have to be careful and not use too much or it can be overpowering. I always dissolve my crystals in my butters when I melt them. 

I use 3% when I use it in my foot soaks. But for any bath or body stuff, I stay at 1%.


----------



## bigbubbacain (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the answers! Back to the drawing board I go.

CPSoaper, you're right on the money with 1%. I usually don't even do that much.

Faithy, don't worry. Sometimes that chilling effect is desired in a recipe, when in moderation, of course. I can't always get this intense effect from Peppermint, Thyme, or Tea Tree essential oils without compromising my intended fragrance. Menthol allows me to overcome this issue because its crystalline form means less of it will evaporate from the heat when compared to an essential oil which contains menthol.  Anyway, I like that "peppermint patty chill". It enhances circulation and it gives me a rush!


----------



## WilsonFamilyPicnic (Mar 3, 2008)

sorry to skip off topic, but i couldn't not share this. just flew in this AM from AZ (and boy are my arms tired...) and my tired brain made "crystal meth" out of the title.... :shock: 

ok, please resume with your regularly schedule post.


----------

